# Even More Brain Games!



## David H (May 24, 2014)

*1.* A thief was brought before a king to receive his punishment. The king, feeling merciful, asked the thief how he would like to die. The thief told him, and the king let him go. How did the thief wish to die? *(Solved)*

*2.* Two mothers and two daughters went out to eat, everyone ate a burger, yet only three burgers were eaten in all. How is this possible? *(Solved)*

*3.* A man is lying dead in the middle of a clearing, in the middle of a forest, in the middle of a puddle, in a scuba suit. How did he die?* (Solved)*

*4. * A man and his wife were driving in a car, when the wife's behaviour caused him to stop the car and rush to the nearest house. When he returned to the car, he found his poor wife at death's door and there was a stranger in the car with her. When the police arrived, they did not arrest or even question the stranger. How come? *(Solved)*

*5.* There are eight chairs around a table. There is a mom, grandpa, sister, brother, aunt, grandma, uncle, another sister, another mom, another brother, a dad, a father-in-law, a mother-in-law, another dad and one more uncle. They're all seated comfortably. How is this possible with only eight chairs? *(Solved)*

*6.* A miller asks to marry the king's daughter. The king makes a deal with the miller and says he will write "Yes," on one card and "No" on another card. The miller will have to draw one card in front of the whole village. The night before the miller was to draw the card he heard that the king was going to write no on both cards. How can the miller be sure he gets to marry the king's daughter?

*7.* You are coming back from a vacation. You want to go to village A. People from Village A always tell the truth, never lie. People from Village B always lie and never tell the truth. So, you come across two paths one leads to village A and the other leads to village B. You don't know which is which. A person comes from behind you. You don't know whether he is from village A or B. What can you ask him to choose the right path to village A? *(Solved)*

*8.* This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it. In fact, nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out. *(Solved)*

*9.* AJ, Celeste, Juan, Kara, Lily, and Randy all live on Redwood Avenue. Each of their house numbers has three digits, but the only digits in their house numbers are 2, 3, 5, and 6. The same digit may appear in one address more than once.
AJ’s house number is Juan’s house number doubled.
Juan lives next to Lily and right across from Randy.
Randy’s number is the lowest on the street.
Celeste’s number is a higher number than AJ’s but has the same three digits as his. They both have the same digit in the hundreds place.
Kara’s house number is the reverse of Juan’s.
What is each person’s street address?

*10.* There was once a lazy man. His father was angry that he did not help in the fields and gave him a task to accomplish. He asked his son to bring him something to eat, something to drink, something to feed the pig and something that would grow a crop, all contained in one item. What did the son bring his father? *(Solved)*

*11.* 500 at the beginning, 500 at the end,
5 in the middle is seen,
The first of all letters, the first of all figures
Take up their stations between,
String them all together, and you will see
The name of an ancient king. *(Solved)*

*12.* An old man wanted to leave all of his money to one of his three sons, but he didn't know which one he should give it to. He gave each of them a few coins and told them to buy something that would be able to fill their living room. The first man bought straw, but there was not enough to fill the room. The second bought some sticks, but they still did not fill the room. The third man bought two things that filled the room, so he obtained his father's fortune. What were the two things that the man bought and what was able to fill the room?


----------



## Sally71 (May 24, 2014)

2 - there were only 3 people, a grandmother, mother and daughter.  The middle one is both mother and daughter

5 is probably similar to above, I.e. the same person could be sister, mother and aunt for example, but I can't be bothered to work out exactly who was who right now!

8 does not contain a single letter e, the most commonly used letter in English


----------



## Sally71 (May 24, 2014)

3 the forest was on fire, helicopters were employed to drop water on the fire to put it out, one time when the helicopter filled its water container in the sea it accidentally scooped up a scuba diver and dropped him on the forest fire.  It put the fire out though


----------



## robert@fm (May 24, 2014)

11 —(King) *David* (patriarch of Jerusalem). D=500, A=first letter of the Roman alphabet, V=5, I=1.


----------



## Redkite (May 24, 2014)

1. He wanted to die of old age.


----------



## Sally71 (May 24, 2014)

10 - an apple?

You eat it but it also contains juice to drink
The pig could eat the core
The seeds would grow a new crop of trees


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2014)

4.  The stranger is a passing nurse/doctor/first aider


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 2 - there were only 3 people, a grandmother, mother and daughter.  The middle one is both mother and daughter
> 
> 5 is probably similar to above, I.e. the same person could be sister, mother and aunt for example, but I can't be bothered to work out exactly who was who right now!
> 
> 8 does not contain a single letter e, the most commonly used letter in English



Very Well spotted Sally


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 3 the forest was on fire, helicopters were employed to drop water on the fire to put it out, one time when the helicopter filled its water container in the sea it accidentally scooped up a scuba diver and dropped him on the forest fire.  It put the fire out though



On the ball today Sally


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> 11 —(King) *David* (patriarch of Jerusalem). D=500, A=first letter of the Roman alphabet, V=5, I=1.



Yes indeed Robert, Well Done.


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

Redkite said:


> 1. He wanted to die of old age.



Yes RedKute, or of natural causes.


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 10 - an apple?
> 
> You eat it but it also contains juice to drink
> The pig could eat the core
> The seeds would grow a new crop of trees



I'll give that to you or more than likely *WATERMELON*


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

trophywench said:


> 4.  The stranger is a passing nurse/doctor/first aider



Afraid not Trophywench, the correct answer is a baby - she gave birth in the car.


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2014)

Well why did the police come then?

I should think if the woman was nearly at death's door, an ambulance might have been a bit more use.


----------



## David H (May 24, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well why did the police come then?
> 
> I should think if the woman was nearly at death's door, an ambulance might have been a bit more use.



Sometimes the police are first to answer an emergency.


----------



## Sally71 (May 25, 2014)

7 - you could ask him which is the way to his home village.

Person from village A will tell the truth and show the way to village A
Person from village B will lie and show the way to village A

I think


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> 7 - you could ask him which is the way to his home village.
> 
> Person from village A will tell the truth and show the way to village A
> Person from village B will lie and show the way to village A
> ...



Well Done Sally


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

*Clue Time:*

*6.* *Clue:* Doesn't matter what card he chooses if he does something with it!

*12.* *Clue:* It's strikingly obvious and it's at the end of the tunnel.


The Answer to *9.* because it will do your head in.

AJ’s street address is 526 Redwood Avenue.
Celeste’s street address is 562 Redwood Avenue.
Juan’s street address is 263 Redwood Avenue.
Kara’s street address is 362 Redwood Avenue.
Lily’s street address is 265 Redwood Avenue.
Randy’s street address is 262 Redwood Avenue.


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2014)

6. The Miller can draw his own card with Yes on it and ignore the King's No cards.


----------



## pippaandben (May 25, 2014)

12. A lighter and some combustible material


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> 6. The Miller can draw his own card with Yes on it and ignore the King's No cards.



Not correct unfortunately.

He chooses a card and tears it up then asks the king to read what's on his card (which is No) therefore giving the impression he had chosen the card with yes.
The King couldn't admit to cheating so the marriage went ahead.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

pippaandben said:


> 12. A lighter and some combustible material



Well Done not exactly the answer but you were on the right track.

He bought a match and a candle which filled the room with light.


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2014)

David H said:


> Not correct unfortunately.
> 
> He chooses a card and tears it up then asks the king to read what's on his card (which is No) therefore giving the impression he had chosen the card with yes.
> The King couldn't admit to cheating so the marriage went ahead.



I protest!! 

(by the way, I was using the term "draw" in respect of the miller creating his own card with a pen and paper rather than selecting it from those offered by the king which I'd suggest meets the requirements of the puzzle).

Andy (sore loser) HB


----------

